# 15yo's B'day Looking for place to go or Spare Yak



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

scott if you want a lend of one of my tempos just PM me. im in glasshouse. on the way to most of the sunny coast spots.

Lee


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

a couple of spots I can recommend for a family BBq and yak fish would be either fraser park on golden beach caloundra or there is a great park on the northern side of currimundi Lake, they have started getting a few jacks in the last few weeks there too

Lee


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Yep Bribie is a great place to take the family for a picnic and fish......have fun.

BTW always good to pick up some live worms to, at least that way you can catch a few whiting during the middle of the day, if nothing else is biting.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all 
If its a yak u r wanting to lend i have a espri you can land 4 the day 
if you have nopt already got 1 you can call me (0430424633) my son uses it but he not this weekend.

ok thats kool.


----------

